# car window tinting



## sjb (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone know of a good place in Thornhill/Richmond Hill/Aurora/Newmarket area (Ontario that is). Hubby has asked for this for Xmas.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You might want to check with police to see how much tint is legal in Ontario. People out here pay hundreds to get their windows tinted only to be ticketed, and when police do so, they usually "key" the inner film to ensure you have it removed. There are legal limits to the amount of tint one can have. It becomes a safety issue if it is too dark due to no eye contact with the driver by pedestrians. Our rules only allow tinting on the rear and rear door windows, not the front door windows or windshield.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Good response, Sinc. Also be aware that too-dark tinting can really play havoc with your own vision through your rear-view mirror. We bought a new car last year and had all the windows tinted... the second day we had it I was driving down the road on a really grey, overcast day and it was a real strain to see what was behind me. My partner concurred that it was quite alarming how it impacted our driving.

We removed the film two days later. A waste of money to have done it in the first place, sure - but we were assured of our own (relative) safety once again.

You might not have the same problem. We probably could have gotten used to it via compensation with our side mirrors. I dunno, I'm still glad I got rid of the stuff.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I dont like the stuff myself. It's too dangerous at night when parking or backing in the driveway. 
My friend bought a Caravan with the factory dark tinted back windows and backed into a black Volvo because he couldn't see it!
Some of the mirror tints I've seen lately remind me of those half tinted eyeglasses from the eighties.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A little research uncovered this (SEE BOLD FACE ITEM):

Since 1995, the Ontario government has introduced tough legislation,
increased enforcement, launched public education partnerships and invested
more than $7.5 billion in highway projects to promote the safe and efficient
movement of people and goods. Through these efforts, Ontario now has the
safest roads in North America.


Backgrounder
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

May 5, 2003

INTRODUCTION OF THE ROAD SAFETY ACT, 2003

The Road Safety Act, 2003, proposes targeted measures on a wide range of
issues to create a safer driving environment for all Ontarians. The
legislative and regulatory amendments support four key themes--promoting
responsible driver behaviour, working with safety partners to protect all road
users, strengthening enforcement to improve safety of commercial vehicles, and
making construction zones safer.

Promoting Responsible Driver Behaviour
Initiatives addressed include:
- cracking down on street racing by adding vehicle impoundment and driver's licence suspension--both for 48 hours--to the current tools available to police. This amendment also prohibits the use of a connected (functioning) nitrous oxide system on public roads;

- requiring the use of booster seats for children who have outgrown child safety seats but who are too small to be fully protected by seat-belts in motor vehicles regularly used by their parents or legal guardians;

- improving the collection of fines from out of jurisdiction drivers;

- requiring drivers to use the left-hand lane for passing only, on specified sections of three-lane highways;

*- regulating the amount of after-market tinting on front and side-front windows, so that drivers' vision is not obstructed, and to improve an approaching police officer's ability to see inside a vehicle.*


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

What are you, blind? 

Unless you applied 5% rear-window tint (and even then), I can hardly believe it "obstructs" your vision. I got 18% rear-window tint (the lower the percentage, the darker) applied to my Mazda3 on Thursday, and though it looks ultra-dark from the outside, I can hardly tell tint was ever applied to my rear-windshield from the inside through my rear-view mirror.

Rear-window tinting is legal across Canada, with the limit being as low as 5% as far as I know. The U.S (most states) allow front-end tinting around 35%.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

sjb said:


> Anyone know of a good place in Thornhill/Richmond Hill/Aurora/Newmarket area (Ontario that is). Hubby has asked for this for Xmas.


My wife had her car done with <a href="http://www.formulaone.com/">Formula One</a> "Ultimate" tinting, which seemed to be high-end and comes with a lifetime warranty. A few dealers to choose from in your area, follow the links.

It looks good, kinda classy. 28% all around, not too dark.

PS The Formula One dealer will walk you through what is legal. I think 28% was the darkest you can have for the driver and passenger windows so we went with that for consistency. Looks better than different tint levels front and back, IMO.


----------

